
A letter to guys in ‘safe spaces’ - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/@ErynnB/a-letter-to-guys-in-safe-spaces-9a9170361b17#.o3cg0qlze
======
png_hero
Ha ha ha. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

I am not sure what type of self-respecting guy would go to one of those
things. The lady organizing it thinks your a "potential rapist in a pack"

Dudes, go grab a case of beers, go back to your frat and come up with the the
next snap chat.

Men don't need safe spaces.

